# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Death Of An Innocent

## kadambarivaidya

Death of an Innocent ( pOem )




I went to a party Mom,
I remembered what you said. 
You told me not to drink, Mom,
So I drank soda instead.




***********




I really felt proud inside, Mom,
The way you said I would.
I didn't drink and drive, Mom,
Even though the others said I should.




***********




I know I did the right thing, Mom ,
I know you are always right.
Now the party is finally ending, Mom,
As everyone is driving out of sight.




***********




As I got into my car, Mom,
I knew I'd get home in one piece.
Because of the way you raised me,
So responsible and sweet.




***********




I started to drive away, Mom ,
But as I pulled out into the road,
The other car didn't see me, Mom,
And hit me like a load.




***********




As I lay there on the pavement, Mom,
I hear the policeman say,
"The other guy is drunk," Mom, 
And now I'm the one who will pay.




***********




I'm lying here dying, Mom ....
I wish you'd get here soon.
How could this happen to me, Mom?
My life just burst like a balloon.




***********




There is blood all around me, Mom,
And most of it is mine.
I hear the medic say, Mom,
I'll die in a short time.




***********




I just wanted to tell you, Mom ,
I swear I didn't drink.
It was the others, Mom.
The others didn't think.




***********




He was probably at the same party as I.
The only difference is, he drank
And I will die.




***********

----------

